# Spinning Reel recommendation UNDER $75?



## Jim

I need some opinions on solid spinning reels for under $75.

Will be used in freshwater only.


----------



## lovedr79

i loved the pflueger president i had. it is probably in the chesa[eake bay by now. dropped on the first trip out last year in 20' of water in the river. was the smoothest spinning reel i have ever had.


----------



## Ictalurus

Love my Mitchell's.


----------



## Keystone

Pflueger Jim. Hard to beat them in that price range.


----------



## onthewater102

BPS Pro Qualifier https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Pro-Qualifier-Spinning-Reel/product/10205014/ marked down to $50 from $70 as they changed the model design going forward.

Though I'm 99% certain these are made by Pflueger as well.


Pflueger, Mitchell, Penn, Abu, Berkley, Shakespeare are all owned by the same parent company, though I don't know how interrelated their manufacturing or design efforts are.


----------



## BassAddict

Said the man who bought a thousand dollar custom surf rod.............


----------



## Jim

BassAddict said:


> Said the man who bought a thousand dollar custom surf rod.............



It wasn't a thousand jerk! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man who bought a thousand dollar custom surf rod.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a thousand jerk! [emoji38]
Click to expand...

Not anymore, I touched it and liberally applied the BA skunk rendering it useless!!!


----------



## SumDumGuy

For Cheap....

I like the little shimano reels with the quickfire II deal (< $15).

Of course_ I am cheap_ and fish I catch would be considered by most on here to be bait. :LOL2:


----------



## breachless

I picked up an Abu Garcia Orra SX on sale for $50 from Gander Mountain a few weeks ago. I love it. If you find it on sale, it's pretty great. The Orra S is a fine reel too (my brother has one and I was going to buy that originally, but the upgraded model (the SX) was cheaper at the time!) I threw it on a Vendetta rod I got on clearance at Walmart last fall for like $60. Pretty great walleye rig for barely over $100!

I would buy another one of each right now if they were the same price.


----------



## onthewater102

Those vendetta rods at walmart were a steal at the time...my buddy stocked up on 3 of them and has been abusing them ever since. Great rods.


----------



## breachless

They really are! I picked up another Vendetta Casting rod for the same price. I reach for those more than I reach for my St Croix rods now and they cost WAY less.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC

Look at the Shimano Sedona. They run around $50-60 and are solid reels, smooth, with good drag. My last one boated literally several hundred of pounds of fish, including a few catfish over 30lbs, and lasted 4yrs before it felt like gravel was rolling around inside it. But it reliably caught fish until I retired it. I replaced it with two just like it this year, and paired with a Berkley Lightning Rod, it makes a good all around combo that will last for right at $100, a little more of you spool it with Power Pro like I do. 

I've never had one, but never seen any negative reviews of a President either. Same price point as the Sedona. 

I picked up a Penn Battle for a song last fall and like it very well so far. Time will tell, but it seems like a good reel.


----------



## Jim

I ended up scoring a pfleuger president 6930 for $39 bucks after all rebates. :LOL2:


----------



## mrdrh99

I actually think the ugly stick gx2 spin combo is pretty good, I've caught bass, reds, and specks with it.... Fresh and salt use, 4 bearings.... $35 not too shabby... Thinking of picking up a second. But I also have a couple pfleuger and abu but they were a bit more $


----------



## EndlessJourney

I recommend sticking with brand name or store branded reels. The store brands are usually made by a brand name company. My top preferences for freshwater are Shimano and Daiwa, although there are many others worthy of mention. The best recommendation I can make for selecting a spinning reel is to go to the store and see how it feels and functions. Some bails will flip closed easier than others when you turn the handle. Some have a point in the rotation where you are forced to manually flip the bail. Another consideration is the length of the stem between the base and the reel body. I have large hands, so reels with shorter stems cause the bail to strike my fingers when turning the handle. Also, look to see if a spare spool is included or available. Nothing kills the mood like getting a rat's nest, etc. and not having any sort of backup. You can carry extra line and re-spool, but it's nice to be able to swap for a ready to go spool and continue fishing. You can always re-spool at home later. Don't get hung up too much on the number of ball bearings. You're better off with a reel that has fewer high quality bearings than one that is loaded with cheap bearings. Make sure that the reel is left/right retrieve switchable, most are. For light freshwater, graphite or aluminum frames are both good choices and it boils down to personal preference. You'll save a little weight with graphite and aluminum is generally a little stronger. There are new very strong light weight composites like Shimano's ci4, but those will exceed your price range. One final recommendation it to look online at reviews, especially the negatives. I don't give much attention to one of a kind complaints, but look carefully at repeated issues to reveal any weaknesses, if any.


----------



## FishingForSupper

Jim said:


> I ended up scoring a pfleuger president 6930 for $39 bucks after all rebates. :LOL2:



You won't go wrong with that pfleuger. After getting one for Christmas and seeing how well it works for me I bought one for my wife and am buyin another for myself. We have the trions and are both extremely happy.


----------



## -CN-

Grab a Pflueger or Abu Garcia model at your price point. I don't think there's really any flaws in either of them.


----------



## cocopuff

Mind if I ask where you got that price from? I bought one president and was looking to add another to my lineup


----------



## Jim

cocopuff said:


> Mind if I ask where you got that price from? I bought one president and was looking to add another to my lineup



I had a Dicks sporting goods coupon for $10 off $50, Then I had a $10 check floating around from some rewards program they have on their card. I even had a mail in rebate that I never sent in....Lazy, I know. I think it would of been an additional $5-$10 off. :LOL2:


----------



## RiverLife

I have a Pfluger President and a Mitchell Avocett that are both great. If I had to pick one I think the President is smoother. You wont go wrong with either. I think Cabelas has the Avocett on sale right now really cheap. Mitchell 300 is also a great real.

Funny I also picked up one of those Vendetta rods to replace one that went over board. What a steal at 50 bucks! I actually have the President on it now and it is my go to rod to explore new waters.


----------



## Jim

EndlessJourney said:


> I recommend sticking with brand name or store branded reels. The store brands are usually made by a brand name company. My top preferences for freshwater are Shimano and Daiwa, although there are many others worthy of mention. The best recommendation I can make for selecting a spinning reel is to go to the store and see how it feels and functions. Some bails will flip closed easier than others when you turn the handle. Some have a point in the rotation where you are forced to manually flip the bail. Another consideration is the length of the stem between the base and the reel body. I have large hands, so reels with shorter stems cause the bail to strike my fingers when turning the handle. Also, look to see if a spare spool is included or available. Nothing kills the mood like getting a rat's nest, etc. and not having any sort of backup. You can carry extra line and re-spool, but it's nice to be able to swap for a ready to go spool and continue fishing. You can always re-spool at home later. Don't get hung up too much on the number of ball bearings. You're better off with a reel that has fewer high quality bearings than one that is loaded with cheap bearings. Make sure that the reel is left/right retrieve switchable, most are. For light freshwater, graphite or aluminum frames are both good choices and it boils down to personal preference. You'll save a little weight with graphite and aluminum is generally a little stronger. There are new very strong light weight composites like Shimano's ci4, but those will exceed your price range. One final recommendation it to look online at reviews, especially the negatives. I don't give much attention to one of a kind complaints, but look carefully at repeated issues to reveal any weaknesses, if any.



Solid advice! :beer: 

This line is the best though! _Nothing kills the mood like getting a rat's nest, etc. and not having any sort of backup._ :LOL2:


----------

